# Forex - Market Research - Sydney City



## peter2 (3 February 2017)

I've been asked by a market research company to help find some forex traders that would be happy to be interviewed. The interview is scheduled for Feb 16th near Sydney city during business hours. The interview will last approx 1 hour and there is some remuneration for your time. 

The MR company particularly wants to interview NEW forex traders. 

If you are interested please PM me (ie. start a conversation) and I'll pass on the contact info for the MR company. If you qualify and make an appointment, please don't disappoint everyone by failing to turn up. 

I'll ask Joe to delete this post after a few business days or when I'm notified the scheduled appointments are filled.


----------



## Stefy (13 March 2017)

Hello Peter!

I read your post about interviewing new Forex Traders. I don't know if you had the chance to read a post i recently published (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/intern-needs-help-to-keep-his-job.32996/#post-941378) 

Basically i'm trying to build a LP to attract new Forex Traders to a specific platform. The one i used (story telling) didn't work the way i thought. Do you think you could help me out a little bit to better understand what are new traders looking for when they approach forex trading? What do you say is the leverage?

Thank you very much, any help is much appreciated


----------



## peter2 (14 March 2017)

The market research interviews that I mentioned are long past. 

Yes, I read your post asking for suggestions and I've also seen the replies. Some informative, some cynical, but all have some value. I have no suggestions for you as I have uncomplimentary opinions on most forex brokers.


----------



## Stefy (16 March 2017)

peter2 said:


> uncomplimentary




LOL

Thanks anyway for your reply!


----------



## Thao (7 August 2017)

Stefy said:


> Hello Peter!
> 
> I read your post about interviewing new Forex Traders. I don't know if you had the chance to read a post i recently published (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/intern-needs-help-to-keep-his-job.32996/#post-941378)
> 
> ...



Hi, I'm new trader too.
With me, open a demo account,  practice,  learning building skill and confidence


----------

